# power steering leak 2500hd



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

well my 2003 2500hd with the 8.1 started leaking power steering yesterday.. i crawled underneath to check it out.. the lines could use replacing but thats not where the leak is coming from... it almost looks like its running out of the bottom of the pump itself??? has anyone seen something like this before??


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

It could b the shaft seal. Spray it with brake clean or something and re check there common to leak.


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

That would make sense...is there a fix to That or Just a new pump?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Its probably the tank. Is it rusty at all? They sometimes will just leak right through the tank, or around the neck. I've had to do a couple b/c of that. They are relatively cheap and not a bad job, you'll need the puller for the pulley though. Easiest to get it through the left fenderwell, or at least half and half......remove the inner fenderwell and its right there. Make sure you get the new one with the tank b/c you can get them both ways.

Lines are pricey...................probably don't want to change if you don't have to.


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

I thought about that to... it it pretty rusty along the bottom of it.I just figured that it wouldn't rust enough to leak fluid...well I guess I Better price one up


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

chris694205;1067580 said:


> I thought about that to... it it pretty rusty along the bottom of it.I just figured that it wouldn't rust enough to leak fluid...well I guess I Better price one up


Yeah I thought the same thing on one of mine. The truck was an 01 and worst case scenario with rust underneath (plow and salt truck from MI). After cleaning and checking it several times it's finally what I figured out. It just seeps through from the inside out. Somewhat like the notorius 7.3 oil pans. They rust from the inside out, sometimes just leaking through bubbled paint on the outside


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

Yup that's what I found to...what a pain in the butt to change to


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

Those power steering pump resevoirs are known to rust and become porous and leak, time for a new pump. How's the rest of the things look in there (exhaust manifold heat sheilds, valve covers, etc.) are they showing signs of rust or surface rust? I've seen some GM's that when you open the hood they look like they've been dumped in the ocean and others clean as a whistle.


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

mine went on the way home from buying it! had to replace everything. pump, lines etc... i should have looked closer to the underside. crusty as all hell. slowly getting it back in shape.


----------

